# Heki roof clearances



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Should the Heki roof light sit on or very near the roof panel? On my Autosleeper Nuevo ES Classic 2008, there is a gap between the Heki clear sides and the roof panel, i.e. there is a gap of about 10mm. I appreciate it would be difficult to have this sit tight all the way round, and indeed may put stress on the Heki. The wind blows under the Heki, up the vertical sides, and blows small leaves etc into the van. The blind is also staining. Should there be a "rubber" seal round the Heki clear "perspex" sides
Ed


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

no noticable gaps on ours bur strip of black foam around.
our old hymer never even had the foam.


joe


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it an open when shut situation for ventilation?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you have a look at this website you will find the seals for the Heki. Easy to fit.


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Heki vents are available in 2 different types, closed completely (with a rubber seal in a groove around the top) or with permanent ventilation. I assume that they just exclude the seal, and presumably you have this type. I believe these are used so that when using gas appliances, you have sufficient through-flow of air.......just like the domestic regs require. In practice of course, most vans have so many gaps, it's probably not a problem! Regards, Mike.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi I have an 03 Autosleeper and the Heki on it has the 10mm gap it is for ventillation or so I have been told. My drive is quite steep and I have washed the van a lot, flooding the roof with water to rid it of leaves and muck. and it has never let water in


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Did Rowley forget to put the web site on?
Ed


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Ed, here it is--

www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/heki_1.pdf


----------

